# Weird dx paint scheme



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2015)

Got this frame and I can't figure out what this is. The only color I've ever seen fireball stencils in is ivory. Is this anything rare or just another custom repaint? The paint looks OG to me but I could be wrong. Also has thin dropouts. Any help would be great. Thanks, rob.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jun 20, 2015)

*Hi Rob, my '55*

Hi Rob,
    Below are pictures of my '55 Deluxe Hornet. I restored it in the original colors, the frame looks like yours paint wise, but mine is a straight bar with a different fork of course.......Wayne


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice! From what i understand, Schwinn would do reverse paint schemes for a fee. Looks like og stickers on the seat tube. Very possible it is original. Wanna sell it?


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 20, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Got this frame and I can't figure out what this is. The only color I've ever seen fireball stencils in is ivory. Is this anything rare or just another custom repaint? The paint looks OG to me but I could be wrong. Also has thin dropouts. Any help would be great. Thanks, rob.




A standard model Hornet Org. Black and red,, ya that's gotta be pretty dang rare. Nice.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2015)

Gotta be the only dx model like this, and I've had several. Still have two. Now I just have to date it.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 20, 2015)

Both bikes are really nice rare paint schemes.  Nice to see something like these posted.


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 21, 2015)

Hornet Deluxe


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 21, 2015)

*Weird dx*

Thinking about building it from the parts of my 46.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 21, 2015)

Humm, Recently I ran across a 53, blue, girl that's house panted red, it would have everything you need to rebuild a DX with nice ivory s-2 rims , I'm planning on parting. 'hint' That fork keeps bugging me. The stripes on it look weird, wiggly, can you photograph the sides of it?

Wait what, I didn't look up the serial numbers. I'd just presumed it was a 50's hornet, that's a 1948, even cooler: http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1948.html


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yep, serial says it's a 48 but it's not a DB97XE. The D97X's color options are:
Light Red, Light Blue or Black, with Ivory Trim. *Special colors at extra cost*.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 22, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Yep, serial says it's a 48 but it's not a DB97XE. The D97X's color options are:
> Light Red, Light Blue or Black, with Ivory Trim. *Special colors at extra cost*.




Oh?  There is no other in the catalog I'd cited ( http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1948.html#db-97xe )with this paint scheme and autocycle frame  in 48 so, if it's not a DB97XE  which model might it be? 



> Specifications for Model DB97XE
> 
> FRAME-
> 
> ...


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 22, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Oh?  There is no other in the catalog I'd cited ( http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1948.html#db-97xe )with this paint scheme and autocycle frame  in 48 so, if it's not a DB97XE  which model might it be?





The OP's frame is a D97X


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes. Going to build this dx soon. Think it will be a neat bike, although not completely original.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 23, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> The OP's frame is a D97X



Of course it is, I guess I'm still stuck in the 50's as a flat bar, which it's clearly not,  duhh.


----------

